# AutoFS 5.0 unmasked in portage, but not in 2.6.28 kernel?

## RayDude

It seems like autofs 5 is unmasked, but not supported by even the latest kernel. Is that right?

If so, why bother unmasking it?

Brian

----------

## s4e8

autofs5 is supported by kernel under the name autofs4 :Sad: .

and /dev/autofs will trigger a reiserfs3 bug, and won't timeout reiserfs3 mounts.

----------

## RayDude

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> autofs5 is supported by kernel under the name autofs4.
> 
> and /dev/autofs will trigger a reiserfs3 bug, and won't timeout reiserfs3 mounts.

 

I enabled autofs4 and autofs said the kernel did not support protocol version 5. I couldn't find anything to enable protocol version 5.

----------

## drescherjm

This works for me with a 2.6.26 kernel. 

```

jmd0 ~ # equery list autofs

[ Searching for package 'autofs' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-fs/autofs-5.0.4-r2 (0)

```

```

jmd0 ~ # zgrep AUTOFS /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m
```

```
jmd0 ~ # lsmod | grep auto

autofs4                25160  2 

```

```

jmd0 ~ # uname -a

Linux jmd0.comcast.net 2.6.26.8-openvz-ext4-tickless-00008-ga65ea96-dirty #28 SMP Sat Feb 7 17:35:53 EST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## RayDude

Thanks John,

I compiled both of them into the kernel, not as modules. That shouldn't make a difference, right?

Raydude

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> That shouldn't make a difference, right? 

 

I do not know. I have only used them as modules. And only for the last 4 months with 2.6.26 and 2.6.27 kernels.

----------

## skwang

I justed want to add my two cents as I have also had this issue.  I recompile my kernel , gentoo-sources version 2.7.27-gentoo-r8 with these options.

```

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS =n

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

```

Upon rebooting with this new kernel configuration, autofs and automount worked fine.

----------

